# Farbe Gold im Druck vermeiden?



## A-lux (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

 ich möchte die Farbe Gold für einen Druck verwenden - allerdings wurde mir öfters davon abgeraten da Gold wohl viel teurer im Druck sein soll.
 Wisst ihr mehr darüber?
 THX,
 Kent


----------



## LOonIE (15. April 2005)

Kommt drauf an.

Wenn du das Gold beim Druck durch CMYK mischen lässt, wird es nicht teurer, da es wie eine "normale" Farbe gedruckt wird. Sieht dann aber wohl mehr nach Orange aus.  Wenn du allerdings das Gold als eine eigene Schmuckfarbe anlegst, was aus qualitativen Gründen zu empfehlen ist, wird der Druck teurer, da ja eine extra Druckplatte und Farbe benötigt werden. 

Wie wär's, wenn Du das mit deiner Druckerei klärst? Die werden dich schon ordentlich beraten.  

Gruß, der LOonIE


----------



## Dagmar Ehnes (24. April 2005)

Hallo A-lux,
das ist vom Drucker abhängig. Es gibt ja nicht übermäßig viele, mit denen du Gold ausdrucken kannst.
Der OKI DP 5000 schafft das z.B. in Mattgold ohne nennenswert teurer zu sein (Hochglanz-Gold ist schon teurer).
Kommt also darauf an, ob du jemand findest/kennst, der mit so einem Drucker (oder einem vergleichbaren Gerät, z.B. von ALPS) arbeitet.
Gruß
Dagmar


----------

